# Where are you located?? Let's get together for a drive!



## Mona (Feb 8, 2014)

It was suggested by a member of this forum, to set up a pinned post that allows everyone to post where they are located, so that you can get in touch with others in your area, to get together for a fun drive.

Many folks do not show, but still enjoy driving their minis, and is always more fun when you have company. So, with this in mind, if you are interested in meeting up with others in your area to set up day to drive, please add your location to this thread. Then, when you or another person is looking to get out for some fun, you can get in touch with each other through this forum to get out and HAVE SOME FUN!!!

ENJOY!!


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 9, 2014)

Mona,you are my hero!! I'll be the first to start.. I'm in Fairdale,Ky..Louisville area..


----------



## Sandi J. (Feb 9, 2014)

I am in North San Diego (San Marcos)...

Sandi


----------



## sdust (Feb 9, 2014)

THIS is a great thread! I am in Canon City Colorado. Debbie


----------



## poniesrule (Feb 9, 2014)

Ooohhhh! Good idea! We're in Schuyler, Nebraska.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 9, 2014)

I straddle between 3 states--Maryland, Virginia, and North Carolina


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2014)

Southwest corner of OK. In a pinch, I can rustle up 3 more drivers in my area.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 9, 2014)

Melber, Ky. near Paducah. great idea.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 9, 2014)

Calvert City Ky near ky Lake.


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 9, 2014)

Evergreen, CO


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 9, 2014)

I am in the valley in Alaska ,

Lol if you live up here you know where the vally is.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't drive yet, but can't wait to learn. I live in upstate NY in Argyle.


----------



## susanne (Feb 10, 2014)

.

Northwest Oregon.

We love trail driving and are always looking for people to join the fun along with our usual suspects.

Be sure to join us for our annual beach drive at Long Beach, Washington. We haven't set this year's date yet, but it's typically the end of August or early September.


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2014)

What a great idea! I'm in Spotsylvania, VA -- near tons of Civil War battle field parks that can be driven and tons of other fun locations


----------



## Lloydyne (Feb 10, 2014)

I live on the ocean in Westport, Washington. Really 8 min from the water. I only walk my lil guy to the beach but would love to know if anyone comes this way so I could join them in a drive on the beach.

i


----------



## happy appy (Feb 10, 2014)

Brighton, Ontario Canada!


----------



## Barefootin (Feb 11, 2014)

Forest City, NC just a bit NE of Spartanburg, SC. My Mom and Sister are there and drive daily. We have an arena and a short cross country trail with more trails right across the street. Plus there is more close by.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2014)

We cover a lot of ground!


----------



## sundancer (Feb 11, 2014)

Cumberland Maine,,, just outside of Portland Maine

That would be so much fun

Julie

Victory Pass Stable


----------



## Melinda Dean (Feb 11, 2014)

This is a great idea. Beaufort, NC , on the coast between Atlantic Beach and Cape Lookout Lighthouse on a map.

Mostly recreational driving. Have 3 driving geldings, 2 EZ carts, and a 4 wheel surrey. Buck is great for beginners. I have some lovely but short trails all around me. Love company to go driving!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 12, 2014)

Lillington, NC address - between Sanford and Lillington.

South and West of Raleigh

Just North of Ft. Bragg & Fayetteville (the bombing practice yesterday was rattling our windows so hard in the cold I thought they were going to start breaking and falling out!!




)

I've started driving all over NC. There are a handful of places to go PLUS as a member of NC Working Horse and Mule Assn we have individual farm owners who have trails on their larger farms that are set for group trail drives. On some of those drives the farm owner sets it up to allow a drive to go thru other connecting properties. Sometimes we have minis and other ponies join us in different areas - singles and multiples... Almost all the plow days have trails around the fields that are being plowed - some are literally just around the fields and others are "over hills and thru the woods" ...





Pics of some of the "other minis" at a drive last year. I didn't get the chance to really talk to any of them, my one mare that I drove was having major meltdowns and I was kept busy and attentive with her. This was at Danny Jackson's farm in Mt. Olive, NC. Some of these minis were show horses... I think there were 10 other minis at that drive - I was AMAZED!! I'm used to being the only one, LOL.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 12, 2014)

There is a 4-H club with adults that drive right around here; but I wondered if there are any LB members out there close to me?

I live in Rockford, IL. which is the close top north part of the state and close to Wisconsin, directly below Beloit, Wis.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 12, 2014)

Fort Worth TX. My group does a ton of parades and trail drives.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 14, 2014)

susanne said:


> .
> 
> Northwest Oregon.
> 
> ...


Do you have folks that drive larger mini/ponies or larger ponies/full size horses that would have room for larger passengers? Or have extra driving horses/vehicles? I think Vicki and I are advanced beginners or maybe intermediate drivers??

This would be a trip that I'd love to make!! Won't happen in 2014, but something for the future. I've never been to the far west coast and actually on the coast. Driving on the BEACH??? WAY COOL - bucket list addition!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We landed somewhere in CA in 1974 (I was a kid, we were returning from Hawaii. We rode along the beach a couple of times in the 4 yrs we lived in HI) and drove across the states to Virginia Beach, VA. I remember the salt flats (not sure which state anymore) and lots of enclosed time in the car,



. Had pics of my sister and I at a couple of tourist "traps" along the way and the pitstops - "Stuckey's" - were a favorite...

Meant to post this in the other part, regular driving forum, have no idea how to move it. Don't think it needs to be here in the "Pinned" section?


----------



## susanne (Feb 18, 2014)

.

Paula,

That would be so great if you could make it! Our gelding, Mingus, is a maximini -- 38 inches with his hooves trimmed -- and has no problem with both Keith and me in the easy entry. He is strong and spirited and great with "guest" drivers. We usually bring both our easy entry and our HyperBike, and are always willing to share.

Another one of our regulars brings her Shetland stallion, and we all typically take turns driving each other's horses.

We'd love to have you join us! As additional incentive, Leia (hobbyhorse on this forum) has promised to make it up for this summer's drive -- she was an original member of the NW Beachdrivers.

I'm sure you've seen this, but here's a video of our 2008 beach drive, filmed and edited by BigDogsLittleHorses. The first part is filmed where we camp, and the second part is on the beach.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 20, 2014)

gosh that looks like so much fun!


----------



## susanne (Feb 21, 2014)

.

It's always is a great time!

I should probably provide some identification:

That's Mingus, the tall bay, my husband, Keith, and me harnessing and trying out our (then) new easy entry cart. Next up is Kody (chestnut) with Leia Gibson (hobbyhorse). Mingus and Kody have always been very competitive, so their unplanned race is par for the course. The next part is at the Seaview beach access in Long Beach, where you see Mingus, Keith and me, then Daryl's mare, Dancer (chestnut with flaxen mane), and Liz McMaster (nootka) and Mouse as we hitch up. On the beach you see Bob Graham driving Dancer in the HyperBike, Daryl filming as he drives Dancer, Leia and Kody cutting cookies, and finally Mingus and me.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 23, 2014)

I am in Frankfort, IL ( horses are boarded in Peotone, IL ). Most times i drive in northwest IN, as I belong to the carriage club there and there are several cart friendly trails available. I go to the National Drive every fall, and look forward to meeting several forum members there every year!


----------



## bunni1900 (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome Idea! I am in Sun River, MT and would LOVE to have company to drive!


----------



## Annabellarose (Apr 26, 2014)

I am in London, Kentucky. I am not too terribly far from where Kentucky, Tennessee, and Virginia meet and I am about an hour south of Lexington. I do not have a horse going in the cart at the moment, but I hope to have one or two going (one for me and one to sell) in the next few weeks.


----------



## MiniNHF (Apr 28, 2014)

I live in Newark DE but my mini is in Cecilton, MD


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (May 25, 2014)

Hello,

I live near Lake Mille Lacs, MN. We are not 'on' the lake, it is just the easiest geographic landmark

Would love to drive with company!

Thanks for starting this post!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome idea Mona! I'm located in Shirleysburg, PA (south central PA). I have one driver and I'm currently starting another so I can eventually have a team to drive. I would love to get together with others - I can also gather up a few friends that have minis that drive as well if we need a big group!


----------



## NovasMom (Jul 21, 2014)

I am just starting my mini driving, but I'm in Nottingham, PA (near Rising Sun, MD) and would love to get in touch with other mini owners and drivers!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 2, 2014)

Sheffield England.


----------



## Thegroomerlady (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't have my mini yet but would love to find somebody to drive with on occasion. I'm in Lancaster PA. I hope to be ready to start going out by mid September.

Linda


----------



## Brody (Aug 10, 2014)

It seems like there are quite a few folks from PA! I am in central PA, near Tyrone - and we are always up for a ride



.


----------



## TerriMueller (Jan 27, 2015)

Eastern Washington State. We are a desert area. Yes there is a desert in the Evergreen State


----------



## Thegroomerlady (Jun 14, 2015)

We are up and driving. Went to Hibernia Park (Chester County, PA) last night for the first time. Anybody want to meet at Hibernia sometime or somewhere else in Lancaster or Chester or even Berks county?

Linda


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2015)

Mine are still babies, so they know nothing but how to be terribly annoyingly cute n nosy! Think 'naughty puppies' and that would be close.

We're in Virginia.


----------



## KellyAlaska (Jul 14, 2015)

I am currently in Fairbanks Alaska but soon to move back to the lower 48 next month! At this point we are headed to Northwest Arkansas. Did not see anyone from Arkansas


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2015)

KellyAlaska said:


> I am currently in Fairbanks Alaska but soon to move back to the lower 48 next month! At this point we are headed to Northwest Arkansas. Did not see anyone from Arkansas


good to see you post! Hope you find someone to drive with.


----------



## Specialk (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm in Kearney, NE


----------



## Appiness (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi! I am new here....from Northeast Ohio. I am about an hour from Pa.border. I drive for fun.....and take my mini camping with me. I love camping....and driving "Padre"...who resembles a mini halflinger.? Anyone close? .........


----------



## hylights (Sep 28, 2015)

Would love to meet up for a drive with other mini's,! I'm in Windham Maine.


----------



## jventresca (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm in Warrington, PA in Bucks County north of Philadelphia. There's great driving trails in the Fair Hills Natural Resource area of Maryland. There's parking for trailers at several places. The park asks for a small fee. Each parking area has a "mailbox" to put your payment in. That would be a great place for all you folks in eastern PA, DE and MD to meet for a drive. I can get a map of the driving trails if anyone is interested.


----------



## MommaF8 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm way up in the beautiful state of Alaska!


----------



## Barbasol (Jan 5, 2016)

Kentwood Louisiana


----------



## Diva's Girl (Jan 23, 2016)

Mat-Su Valley, Alaska!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 14, 2016)

Anybody in the "Show Low" White Mountains area in Arizona?


----------



## MiniNHF (Feb 17, 2016)

Heading out to Fair Hill, Maryland this Saturday with a friend since its going to be high 50's out. If anyone is interested let me know



you can also hit me up on Facebook (Kristin MacBride)


----------



## dalvers63 (Apr 14, 2016)

Just started driving and we are in Woodinville, WA. I'd love to find others to get out on the trails when we can


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Apr 15, 2016)

Dalvers63 I am in Snohomish! Let me know if you find some good trails! Where do you board at?


----------



## dalvers63 (Apr 18, 2016)

Strangeaddiction said:


> Dalvers63 I am in Snohomish! Let me know if you find some good trails! Where do you board at?


I'm currently keeping Mikey in Snohomish at French Creek/Driving Training Center. I'll probably keep him there through the summer so I can use their arena and track and then bring him to my friend's house in Monroe this fall.

My friend rides all over the area and we've been going out with her. Our next venture, I think, is to go up to Victoria at Pilchuck Tree Farm. Right now I rely on her and the trailer to get anywhere


----------



## diamond c (Dec 19, 2018)

I've been gone from here for a few years due to some personal and financial problems. I'll be starting a new team mate for one of the mini donkeys that I had then in the spring. I also am keeping a standard donkey for a friend of mine. I might put her to a cart also but havn't decided yet.


----------



## Sam (Dec 19, 2018)

I’m new here to learn things and look at the photos. Good to see more people I can learn from. Do you have any photos of your horses and other animals?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 20, 2018)

Sam said:


> I’m new here to learn things and look at the photos. Good to see more people I can learn from. Do you have any photos of your horses and other animals?


I took my little dog with me to nursing homes and he rode with me in the cart in parades.


----------



## Melissa Kaul (Jan 21, 2019)

Hubbardston, Massachusetts


----------



## Beth Rouns (Jan 22, 2019)

Prunedale, Aromas, Watsonville, CA 95076


----------



## eisaachsen (Apr 24, 2019)

Aldie, VA. (northern VA)


----------



## eisaachsen (Apr 24, 2019)

secuono said:


> Mine are still babies, so they know nothing but how to be terribly annoyingly cute n nosy! Think 'naughty puppies' and that would be close.
> 
> We're in Virginia.
> 
> ...


Where are you in Virginia? I am in northern VA--Aldie, VA.


----------



## secuono (Apr 25, 2019)

eisaachsen said:


> Where are you in Virginia? I am in northern VA--Aldie, VA.



Culpeper county. =)


----------



## eisaachsen (Apr 27, 2019)

secuono said:


> Culpeper county. =)


That is not too far. You wrote the post I originally replied to in Jan 2015; are your youngsters driving yet? Where do you drive?


----------



## Gayla (Feb 6, 2020)

I drive a mini in West Odessa Texas


----------



## countrygirl27 (Oct 15, 2020)

Mona said:


> It was suggested by a member of this forum, to set up a pinned post that allows everyone to post where they are located, so that you can get in touch with others in your area, to get together for a fun drive.
> 
> Many folks do not show, but still enjoy driving their minis, and is always more fun when you have company. So, with this in mind, if you are interested in meeting up with others in your area to set up day to drive, please add your location to this thread. Then, when you or another person is looking to get out for some fun, you can get in touch with each other through this forum to get out and HAVE SOME FUN!!!
> 
> ENJOY!!


I would love to make new mini lover friends and have a drive with others in my area. I am in Mesa Az. There is the horse park in Queen Creek.


----------



## Elianna C H (Feb 28, 2021)

Near Lincoln NE


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2021)

Gayla said:


> I drive a mini in West Odessa Texas
> View attachment 40874
> View attachment 40875
> View attachment 40876


Love your princess carriage picture. I lived in Lamesa as a kid.


----------



## Crickett (May 5, 2021)

Frederick County Maryland


----------



## Abby P (May 20, 2021)

Near Providence, RI


----------



## Kelly (May 28, 2021)

Crowley, TX…. TEXAS! Anyone live near Ft. Worth?? Or Dallas? I am located South of Ft. Worth.


----------



## izmepeggy (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm in Louisville Kentucky and still can't find a driving buddy!


----------



## Walt's Fault (Oct 27, 2021)

Ridge Manor, Florida about 45 minutes South of Ocala. Horse capital of the world!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2021)

secuono said:


> Culpeper county. =)



If I can jump in here, I’m in Middletown Maryland which is about 44 miles from Aldie Virginia, about an hour drive. Looking for someone to trail drive with.


----------



## secuono (Oct 30, 2021)

Crickett said:


> If I can jump in here, I’m in Middletown Maryland which is about 44 miles from Aldie Virginia, about an hour drive. Looking for someone to trail drive with.



I'm mostly just hiking with mine.
Aldie is a bit over an hour's drive from me.
Any good trails in aldie and we can all meet up there?


----------



## lizzybee (Jun 8, 2022)

Utah! Would like to meet driving friends. Willing to haul within a reasonable distance.


----------



## MommaF8 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi! Are there any other Alaskans on this forum?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 4, 2023)

Anyone around SW Oklahoma?


----------



## Walt's Fault (Jan 4, 2023)

We have relocated to Windsor Florida, just east of Gainesville


----------

